
Razorpay (YC W15) raises $20M in Series B funding - captn3m0
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/15/indias-razorpay-nabs-20m-led-by-yc-tiger-global-for-its-stripe-like-payment-gateway/
======
ak1947
Super news! Making waves with solution

